# Meet my girls!



## Violet

Well, Im new here so I thought I'd show off my girls!

This is Lola:


































This is Isabelle:


































This is Violet:


































Enjoy!


----------



## linz_04

Welcome to the forums! Your girls are beautiful!


----------



## DonnaK

Violet looks like she's belting out her favourite song in the second to last photo :lol: Beautiful girls.


----------



## linz_04

haha after you say that DonnaK, I can just imagine the little ratty singing "AND I........ WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU" and putting her little hand out there, reaching.


----------



## Vixie

POh my gosh that is just too dern cute! xD

I busted a lung laughing, that's just adorable!


----------



## twitch

man if i didn't know better i would have sworn you had stolen my sweetipie and named her violet. they look so much the same. sweeti is a hairless dumbo too with just a little patching of hair on the face just like your violet... *checks cage just to be sure...* but i got to say i love her "singing" picture. that was a really good shot! welcome to the forums.


----------



## Violet

hahah Nope, I didn't steal anybody 
Post a picture of your Violet look-a-like pleeease!


----------



## DonnaK

linz_04 said:


> haha after you say that DonnaK, I can just imagine the little ratty singing "AND I........ WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU" and putting her little hand out there, reaching.


haha! That's it! :lol:


----------



## JennieLove

I LOVE that 2nd to last picture! SoOoOoO cute!


----------



## Chivahn

So cute! I have a Lola too, but she's a blue dumbo


----------



## twitch

sweetipe (the violet lok-a-like) is the hairless in the middle. this is her in early-mid march when she was about 3 months old. i'd get more recent pictures of just her but i've just moved and no longer have access to my mother's digital camera. 

the rats around her are Twix (the brown-aqouti msimarker berk), Tween (twix's sister-the silkie black mismarked berk) (both of them have stopped growing when they were roughly 5 months though they are 10 months now), then the one above tween is Kakushi (who has far outgrown a friend's of mine odler rat-she and her mother are HUGE), the one beside her is her mother Iedani (both are aqouti hoodeds), then the fat rat beside sweetipie is Spider (she is now 28 months and a big Squish!) then finally, the camera-shy "hold on, need to clean this spot over here so you can't see my face" is Violet aka affectionatly as ratty-rat. and i'll be getting a new baby boy in another week as well. his name is Bribery and he's a blue rex variberk.

but see! Sweetipie and your Violet could be identical twins! *grins*


----------



## twitch

her's a bit of a better picture of Sweetipie and Sesshoumaru (he doesn't really have his paw on her-just the camera angle)


----------



## Violet

Wow! They really do look identical! Beautiful rats you have.


----------

